

Wordnik Uses Online Dictionary Technology for Recommendation Engine - lynneinblack
http://techcrunch.com/2012/12/05/related-content-by-wordnik/

======
lynneinblack
Has anyone used this tool yet? Wondering how it works.

------
fehguy
very cool tech behind this--html5 fragments, websockets.

